# What is the best systematic



## mattbauer (Oct 15, 2005)

I'm looking to buy a good systematic theology. 

Right now i'm sorta deciding between
R.L. Dabney
Reymond
Rushdoony
Berkhof


Does anybody have a recomendation or one i did not list that you have found most helpful and easiest for a beginner in systematics?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 15, 2005)

Guess who I am going to recommend?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 15, 2005)

I have had about six and can't say I have plowed through any but Dabney. I have used pieces of Berkof and Hodge. Reading Dabney makes me feel like I am listening to his lectures.

You may also wanna look into getting James Montgomery Boice's Foundations of the Christian Faith. It may be a better place for you to start out.

Here is a link to see the Book.


[Edited on 10-15-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 15, 2005)

Do you own Calvin's Institutes?

If not, there is no reason to even ask. It starts with Calvin.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 15, 2005)

You can find Dabney's Systematic online I believe. You may also be able to find others such as Calvin's Institutes. You can download the Institutes for free from e-sword.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Oct 15, 2005)

Calvin, then Berkhof.


----------



## daveb (Oct 15, 2005)

Another one for the _Institutes_.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Oct 15, 2005)

I would read through at least book one and two of Calvin's Institutes first (if not the whole thing) and then look at Berkhof. Berkhof is really helpful for understanding confessional Presbyterian theology in a fairly modern context.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 15, 2005)

My favorite is Turretin. I find him to be so much more helpful than others.
My favorite "modern" theology is Grudem. It is hands down the best written.


----------



## Bryan (Oct 15, 2005)

Great Doctrines of The Bible By Martyn Lloyd-Jones

But then who else would I recommend?

Bryan
SDG


----------



## crhoades (Oct 15, 2005)

Calvin
then Bavinck and Turretin

WCF and Catechisms wouldn't hurt either


----------



## mattbauer (Oct 17, 2005)

I have nothing else to spend my money on, so i'll purchase all of them, and read them all eventually. I think i'll start with Calvin. I am reading through his commentaries now.


----------



## AdamM (Oct 17, 2005)

I think Chris makes a great point!

I would first begin with the Reformed standards in order to have a balanced frame work to interpret the other fine works that people have recommended. The standards are consensus documents that have been developed within the context of the church and therefore in my opinion carry much more weight then the writings of a single theologian, even one as brilliant as John Calvin.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> Calvin
> then Bavinck and Turretin
> 
> WCF and Catechisms wouldn't hurt either



Oooh! I almost forgot Bavinck! You're right, he's great!


----------



## crhoades (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AdamM_
> I think Chris makes a great point!



I shall print out and frame your post! and show it to my wife...

Joking aside - I've begun a study of the WCF for a pastoral intern program and have read and listened to a ton of information on Ch. 1 alone on Holy Scripture and am blown away. It is so rich!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Oct 17, 2005)

Regarding possible resources for confessional study, I would recommend Williamson on the WCF. Also, in terms of systematic theologies, don't forget Hodge later on.


----------



## mattbauer (Oct 17, 2005)

I actually just recently purchased Hodge's systematic theology 3 vol edition and got it at the great price of 23.49 with shipping woohoo. I am going to mardel's today to pick up a copy of the WCF for study classes 2nd edition by Williamson.


----------



## mattbauer (Oct 17, 2005)

Just realized there are two. Should I Get the WCF or the WSC? I do know the differences but which one is better for a starting student?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 17, 2005)

Get both ,Matt. I'm sure it has been conveyed, both can be had online.


----------



## crhoades (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mattbauer_
> Just realized there are two. Should I Get the WCF or the WSC? I do know the differences but which one is better for a starting student?



G.I. Williamson on the WCF on Sermon Audio - 78 lectures - Free .mp3

The link also has John Dewitt teaching through it as well. I've listened to Williamson's first 8 lectures on Holy Scripture and have found them incredibly edifying.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 18, 2005)

Here is an excellent free download that contains most, if not all of the Reformed Confessions, (Westminster Standards, Three Forms of Unity and several others) as well as the ecumenical creeds (Apostle's, Nicene, Athanasian) 

http://www.tulip.org/refcon


----------

